# Flying Gaff ?



## Capt. John (Oct 5, 2007)

I just purchaced a used flying gaff pretty good shape I think is an aftco. The problem is the head wont stay in without holding the rope is it wore out or is there a trick? Thanks Capt. John.:banghead


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

If it's like mine, I had to replace the plastic screw that came with it. the metal screw holds the Gaff in the handle a heck of alot better.

jim


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

I have never depended on the plastic tension ring or the set screw to hold the head in. Now, it's not like we use one very often, but when I do here is the deal.



Your gaff head has a rope. Unwrap the rope and cleat it off through the hawse pipe if you have it. Run the rope from the head of the gaff tight back down the handle and when you get to the end, you should find a nice little groove that is exactly the right size for you to run your rope through and double the line back down the gaff. This will allow you to hold the rope twice with it bent over the end of the handle. You'll get plenty of tension, but when you strike the fish - hit it hard because you're probably only going to get one shot.



Oh, and sharp gaffs are a necessity!


----------



## Harry Brosofsky (Oct 4, 2007)

Better yet, use a 75# zip tie to hold the gaff to the handle.

Harry


----------



## Capt. John (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks X I was wondering what the groove was for it looked like a gimble. I am not sure if my rope is long enough with it cleated to come around the groove but I will keep the rope tight add a piece of electical tape and sharpen the hell out of the tip that otta do it. Capt. John.:letsdrink


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

i personally like the extra large zip ties like the ones used on hvac ducts they take a little more to break loose but the initial strike sinks home .Just hang on.


----------



## hmsmithjr (May 22, 2008)

If your rope is that short you need to replace it with a new one. I believe that mine is approx 10 - 12 feet long.


----------



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

IGFA allows you thirty feet on your flyer.

depending on the size of your boat you may need that much or can get away with less, regardless, as stated earlier, it sounds like you need some new, longer line


----------



## itsme (Feb 6, 2008)

DUMB question alert!!!!!!!!

What exactly is a *'flying'* gaff??? Obviously I know what a gaff is, but the 'flying' part is throwing me off. Could someone explain how it works or what the difference is from a regular gaff.

Sorry for my stupidity in advance...Thanks


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## itsme (Feb 6, 2008)

OK... Looks like a regular gaff. So, why is it called a 'flying' gaff???


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Undo the rope from the handle and cleat it off to the transom cleat. The hook is held in place by, say, some #7 single strand wite, tie wrap or something of that fashon. when you gaff the fish, the hook comes off the handle and the rope takes the load. Get the handle out of the way and wire the fish with the rope. One of ours hanging on the ladder to the tower...


----------



## itsme (Feb 6, 2008)

> *Downtime2 (6/7/2008)*Undo the rope from the handle and cleat it off to the transom cleat. The hook is held in place by, say, some #7 single strand wite, tie wrap or something of that fashon. when you gaff the fish, the hook comes off the handle and the rope takes the load. Get the handle out of the way and wire the fish with the rope. One of ours hanging on the ladder to the tower...


Gotcha...makes sense!!! Thanks, I learned something today!


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *flyliner (6/7/2008)*IGFA allows you thirty feet on your flyer.
> 
> 
> 
> depending on the size of your boat you may need that much or can get away with less, regardless, as stated earlier, it sounds like you need some new, longer line




Zip ties are great and electrical tape works. In a pinch just loop around the gimble and hold the rope with your hands. There's a custom shop in Carolina that made one of mine that has a detent spring (?) that works great. There's a set screw that adjusts it if you need.



One thing about line on your hook. You've got to have enough but too much can be very, very bad! Your best bet is to use as little as you can get away with. You don't want enough slack for a fish to get up a head of steam and tear it out and you don't want so little that a jump ends up with a 600# fish in your boat. Sharp is good.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

A flying gaff has a detachable head. I guess it "flies off the handle." If set up properly they do not fly off and will scare you to death that they will not detach when you sink them in a large fish. They are for large fish as the detached head tied to up to 30' of line is much more managageable than straight gaffs. Many people need to be backed on a straight gaff on fish north of 80 lbs. I would say it is crew choice and circumstances that dictate when to use one a flying gaff.


----------



## Jetpowered (Feb 18, 2008)

Try a good quality harpoon. I threw the flying gaff away and only use a gaff for stuff too small to harpoon.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Jetpowered (6/14/2008)*Try a good quality harpoon.


Harpoons are badass but illegal for all the gulf coast tournaments.


----------

